# Wirecrad sponsort Computerbertug!



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2016)

Vatterstätten (1.4.16).
Nach intensiver Vorbereitung und langen Verhandlungen wurde heute ein überraschender Deal bekannt: Wirecrad AG, ein Zahlungsanbieter aus Vaterstätten und das Forum computerbertug.de haben einen asset deal beschlossen!

"Risikoanalyse ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil bei einem Zahlungsanbieter, deshalb hoffen wir auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit computerbertug.de", erklärte Mackie Mc Messer, der Vorstand der Wirecrad AG. "Uns interessieren vor allem die hervorragenden Rechercheleistungen, von denen bisher nur konkurrierende Firmen wie die "AsT" profitieren konnten. "Natürlich wird die SdK (Schutzvereinigung deutscher Korallenrifftaucher) wieder etwas zu meckern haben, aber jetzt haben wir das know-what, das wir brauchen".

Heiko Rittemleier, der Verantwortliche für Computerbertug.de, erklärte der versammelten Finanzpresse, "wir müssen auch schauen, wo wir bleiben! Seit Crosskrik weg ist, gehen die Besucherzahlen stetig zurück!". Im Vorstand von computerbertug gab es erhebliche Meinungsverschiedenheiten. aka-aka (nicht zu verwechseln mit aka-aka) hat bis zuletzt versucht, gegen den Deal anzukämpfen: "Was wollen wir mit der Wirecrad AG? Ich hätte eher gehofft, dass Chronoplay unser Sponsor wird, die hätten viel besser zu Computerbertug gepasst! Die Wirecrad ist längst nicht mehr so gut aufgestellt und dann gibt es auch immer wieder Probleme mit den Kurzverkäufern". Doch am Ende entschied sich die Merheit im Vorstand für die Wirecrad AG.

Die Besucher müssen sich nun aber darauf einstellen, dass es computerbertug.de bald nur noch kostenpflichtig gibt. Dazu Heiko Rittemleier: "Das Zahlsystem slick2gray hat für die Wirecrad AG an Bedeutung verloren und wir werden versuchen, es hier zu integrieren". Für die Wirecrad AG kommt der Deal genau richtig, musste sie doch erst einmal verdauen, heute aus dem von finaznen.net erstellten XIQ-Index entfernt worden zu sein(*).

Kurse:
Computerbertug AG §263a (+7,2%)
Wirecrad AG 21,2 (-36,3%)
AsT Osnabrück 110 (+50,0%)
Chronoplay 17 + 4 (unv.)

(von unseren Börsenexperten Bernhard Fürtsch und Daniel McKrumm)
Liveticker zur Presskofnerenz

discalimer:
_Any conculsions contained herein, are the opinion of Aka-Aka and are based on misinterpretation. Finally, you acknowledge and accept the princilpes and needs in estalbishing your own infomration to make personally infomred decisiosn, including but not limtied to the associtaed risks and disclaimers that are unattached to aka-aka's _outstanding, unreachbale, unsurpassed and in no way ignorable _research, the website and the publication of any such items._

_(*) dort wird einer anderen Firma, nämlich der [edit] AG, ein Kurspotential von 89% zugetraut. Ich weise darauf hin, dass dies am 30.3.16 veröffentlicht wurde und somit offenbar NICHT als Aprilscherz gedacht war. Die Verlinkung erfolgt zufällig, da "Qix" so ähnlich klingt wie das von mir erfundene "Xiq". _


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2016)




----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2016)

Ey Heiko gehts noch??

Ich mach bei sowas nicht mit und kündige hiermit fristlos mein Modstatus!

Grrr


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2016)

http://www.wiwo.de/erfolg/trends/1-april-das-sind-die-besten-aprilscherze-2016/13389806.html


> *1. April Das sind die besten Aprilscherze 2016*
> Aprilscherze gibt es in Europa mindestens seit dem 17. Jahrhundert, wenn nicht länger. Und Unternehmen und Medien veräppeln ihre Kunden fleißig. Wir haben die schönste Aprilscherze gesammelt.


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/panorama/Sieben-Fakten-zum-Aprilscherz-id37343277.html


> *1. April 2016*
> *Sieben Fakten zum Aprilscherz*
> *Mit Scherz und Schabernack werden Kollegen und Familie am 1. April verspottet. Doch woher kommt der Brauch? Sieben Fakten zum Aprilscherz, die Sie vielleicht noch nicht wussten. *


https://www.bluewin.ch/de/leben/lifestyle/redaktion/2016/16-04/1-april-scherz-beiseite.html


> Der 1. April gilt als Tag der Scherze. Aber manchmal finden an diesem Tag auch seriöse Ereignisse statt - und ganz schreckliche. Eine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2016)

*** breaking news ***
Der Deal zwischen Wirecrad AG und computerbertug.de ist geplatzt!

Nach Insiderangaben sei es auf Seiten eines Partners zu Unregelmäßigkeiten gekommen. Man habe sich geeignet, um einer kostenintensiven Schiedgerichtsentscheidung zu entgehen, dass computerbertug.de 21% der Anteile an der Wirecrad AG erhält, ersatzweise Heiko Rittemleier in den Vorstand der Wirecrad AG aufgenommen wird, ersatzweise Aka-Aka für zwei Wochen die Firmenakten studieren darf. Man entschied sich seitens computerbertug.de zunächst für Letzteres. Leider wurde aber in die Zentrale der Wirecrad AG eingebrochen und alle Akten wurden gestohlen. Angeblich seien diese in Besitz einer Firma Zataritara gelangt, die nun mit Veröffentlichung drohe. Heiko Rittemleier hat angeboten, die Akten zurückzuholen ("we have our possibilities"), wenn im Gegensatz dazu die Wirecrad AG sich wieder umbennent in Crosskrik, "wegen der besseren Übersicht". Dies wurde seitens Wirecrad AG abgelehnt. Nach mehrstündigen Verhandlungen wollte die Wirecrad AG gerade zustimmen, computerbertug.de 21% der Aktien zu überschreiben, als plötzlich ein chinesischer Geschäftsmann ins Zimmer trat und rief "ich kaufe beide Firmen! Wie viel soll es kosten?". Kurz darauf war der Deal aufgesetzt: computerbertug.de und die Wirecrad AG würden für ihren Gesamtbörsenwert gekauft, der sich auf 8.000.000.000 Euro und 17 cent belief. Heiko Rittemleier meinte gerade, dass 8 Milliarden für computerbertug.de etwas zu wenig sei, da schlug die Uhr Mitternacht, der 1. April war vorbei 
Der Aktienkurs der Wirecrad AG brach ein, Heiko Rittemleier meinte: "Ich bin erschöpft, aber überglücklich, denn nun bleibt BenTigger mein Moderator!". Eine Sprecherin der Wirecrad AG wollte gerade eine Erklärung abgeben, als ihr Stöcklschuh brach. Stattdessen tauchte plötzlich Robert Loo Kaan auf und rief "Das ist alles meins, alles meins, ohne mich wäre hier gar nichts!". Um ihn zu beruhigen, überschrieb Mackie Mc Messer ihm eine Aktienmehrheit. Robert Loo Kann nahm das 10-cent-Stück und meinte: Jetzt gehe ich mit Olaf Schott und Rüdiger ins Casino und sprenge die Bank.

disclaimer
irgendwelche Ähnlichkeiten mit tatsächlichen Ereignissen können nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden. Ich entschuldige mich für diesen Fall bei: Distefora AG, Mannesmann AG, Vodafone, Hutchison Whampoa, der Paysafe Group, der USA23 AG, Cyberoitic AG/Uerodebit, der Wire Crad AG (alt), Inatec Paymnet Solutions, der Karl Viederling GmbH, Chronoplay BV, dem Schweizer Aktionärsschützer Johann-Christoph R., dem Buchautor Brian K., Bertolt Brecht, Alexandre Dumas - jetzt habe ich, glaube ich, alle wesentlichen Beteiligten erwähnt. Aus tagesaktuellen Gründen bin ich froh, den früheren Außenminister HDG gestern nicht eingebaut zu haben. R.I.P.!
Übrigens befindet sich im Titel ein Tippfehler, es soll "computerbertug" heißen, nicht "computerbetrug". Ich bitte darum, dies zu ändern, um zu verhindern, dass verwirrende Googletreffer entstehen, die am Ende den Eindruck erwecken, computerbetrug.de hätte etwas mit der Wirecrad AG zu tun. Anschließend bitte ich um Schließung des Themas.


----------

